# [ODMP] Pascagoula Police Department, Mississippi ~ March 27, 2006



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

A Patrolman with the Pascagoula Police Department was killed in the line of duty on March 27, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18259*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Patrolman Michael Byrd Jr.
*Pascagoula Police Department
Mississippi*
End of Watch: Monday, March 27, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 26
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, March 27, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Patrolman Byrd was killed in a motorcycle accident while on patrol in Pascagoula at approximately 0800 hours. He was thrown from the motorcycle and then struck by a passing truck. He was transported to Singing River Hospital where he was pronounced dead a short time later.

Agency Contact Information
Pascagoula Police Department
PO Box 1385
Pascagoula, MS 39568

Phone: (228) 762-2211

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

